# Cruise control not working 1994 Maxima



## Nandy (Jun 11, 2008)

The cruise control is not working on this maxima. What are the common causes of this failure (if any) and where should I start trouble shooting? I am good at electronic and mechanic but if someone has good info on it I will appreciate it very much!!!

Thanks!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

start with fuses and a multimeter


----------



## Nandy (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, but I was looking for something more especific like a common fault to look at it first. Maybe there is none for this failure, but I thought I asked.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

there is no real common fault, it's just a lot of diagnostics.
pickup the FSM and have fun.


----------

